# O clima da encosta sul da Arrábida



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Ago 2020 às 13:54)

Já noutro tópico anterior sobre o clima na Península de Setúbal falei que o clima da encosta sul da Serra da Arrábida. Ora, no passado dia 30 de julho passei a tarde em Setúbal por razões de trabalho e só consegui sair às dez da noite. Na altura, quando estava na Alameda Luísa Todi, a temperatura andava em torno dos 22ºC, mantendo-se nos 22/21ºC até à Ribeira da Comenda. Nas ribeiras da Comenda e da Rasca a temperatura desceu para os 20ºC. 

Contudo, foi a parte a seguir à Rasca que me chamou à atenção pelas temperaturas alcançadas. Pouco antes de chegar à Figueirinha, a temperatura subiu para os 23ºC, mas o vento que soprava de norte era ainda fresco, no entanto a temperatura subiu para os 24ºC e no Portinho da Arrábida estavam 26ºC. O vento, ao contrário da Figueirinha, era muito quente, apesar de soprar na mesma direção, e inclusive as gentes nos restaurantes estavam na esplanada num ambiente totalmente agradável e por vezes até abafado. Voltando à estrada principal, a temperatura foi descendo à medida que subíamos a serra e, do outro lado, estavam 18ºC. Meia hora depois, por volta das onze e meia da noite, a temperatura em casa era de 17ºC - estava um ambiente bem fresco e nada comparável com o ambiente no Portinho da Arrábida! 






Este fenómeno que produziu estas temperaturas é o bem conhecido Efeito Föhen. Agora, a pergunta que se coloca é esta: como é realmente o clima na encosta sul da Arrábida? Será um clima mediterrânico puro ou um clima pré-mediterrânico como o que temos no resto do Litoral Ocidental? É uma pena que haja tão pouca informação, porque a Serra da Arrábida é uma serra muito interessante a nível climático.


----------



## belem (4 Ago 2020 às 18:05)

Também experienciei algo semelhante:

Clima na Península de Setúbal


----------

